# Police Officer Shawn Schneider



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Shawn Schneider Lake City Police Department, Minnesota

End of Watch: Friday, December 30, 2011


Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* 32
*Tour:* 8 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/19/2011
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Deceased
· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial
​Police Officer Shawn Schneider succumbed to a gunshot wound sustained 11 days earlier while responding to a domestic disturbance call on West Lyon Avenue at approximately 8:30 am.

After arriving at the scene and attempting to make contact with the male subject, Officer Schneider was shot once in the head. The suspect retreated into the home, where he was found dead after a daylong standoff.

Officer Schneider was transported to a local hospital where he remained until succumbing to his wounds.

Officer Schneider had served with the 10-officer Lake City Police Department for eight years.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Gary Majchrzak
Lake City Police Department
209 South High Street
PO Box 448
Lake City, MN 55041

Phone: (651) 345-3344

Read more: Police Officer Shawn Schneider, Lake City Police Department, Minnesota


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Schneider


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Officer


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

RIP Officer Schneider


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

